# Wanting to convert a old mini bike(Rockhopper/Deckson) on the cheap



## mxsam34 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi

Im wanting to convert a old school mini bike to E, replace the lawn mower engine for something to ride around the woods around home

it does not have to be fast or have a lard range, just fairly cheap

where do you think would be a good starting point?

I was thinking a car starter motor and 2 12v batteries running 24v and make a controller any cycle the voltage, not really sure, ive seen 3hp starters, so that should move a small bike around......


----------



## Casper10 (Mar 8, 2014)

Don't use a starter motor,they will burn out,too high amperage draw as well plus there all sealed up and will overheat.I don't know much about e cars but I am a mechanic and know what starters won't do.
There are heaps of small 12v dc motors out there I'm drawing a blank at the moment (not really somthing I've needed), google it or there will be someone here that will know. I've seen them but can't remember where try here:www.motiondynamics.com.au/‎
Best of luck Casper


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, starter motors aren't meant for continuous duty cycle. There are small motors you can get on ebay like motenergy/etek/mars and they're much more suited to the dask.


----------

